# animal kingdon lodge coffee filters



## levatino (Jun 20, 2013)

hello. I am planning a stay at Animal Kingdom Lodge in the kidani portion. I am wondering what type of coffee filters to buy or bring.
 I called Disney services and they told me their coffee makers were pod coffee makers however could not tell me the brand. All assistance welcome and appreciated.
Paul


----------



## vincenton (Jun 20, 2013)

We had Cafe Valet. 2 regular and 1 decaf pouches.

Vincent.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 20, 2013)

I take both kinds of filters.  The coffee pots at most of the Disney resorts are the regular basket filters.  

Pod coffee makers?  Never see those in Disney resorts at all.  

I have one in my master bedroom (my own little coffee nook Rick added to an empty corner of the sink area), and those only make one cup at a time.  Disney has full-sized coffee makers.


----------



## rhonda (Jun 21, 2013)

So far, the DVC rooms we've stayed at use the flat-bottomed (round) coffee filters.  I understand that the _hotel rooms have switched to Kuerig-style filter cups._


----------



## Deb & Bill (Jun 21, 2013)

The DVC resorts still have the Mr Coffee style (basket filter).  Non-DVC resorts have a Cuisinart pod type coffee maker (not K-cup).


----------



## ptlohmysoul (Jun 21, 2013)

levatino said:


> hello. I am planning a stay at Animal Kingdom Lodge in the kidani portion. I am wondering what type of coffee filters to buy or bring.
> I called Disney services and they told me their coffee makers were pod coffee makers however could not tell me the brand. All assistance welcome and appreciated.
> Paul



I am not a coffee drinker, so I might get the terminology wrong, but we were at Kidani in Feb.  The coffee maker was a basket type, but dvc did not provide filters - just a big coffee "teabag" to put in the basket.  Does that help at all?


----------



## levatino (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you all.  We like to bring our own so we know we like it.  Also, some resorts only provide a one night supply.


----------



## lmweaverpg (Jun 27, 2013)

Just got back from Kidani Village.  Definitely standard Mr Coffee flat bottom basket type filters.  They did supply one or two day supply of coffee....I didn't pay attention to type because I brought my own filters and coffee.

Have fun!


----------



## icydog (Jun 28, 2013)

Just got back from OKW. They provided 2 regular size pods which make 10 cups of coffee. If you want to bring filters and your own coffee, which I recommend, bring the smaller size Mr Coffee type round filters.


----------

